# Just a few pics...



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

This week has been rough. A friend got put in the hospital due to a serious car accident. After someone being grossly mistaken, stated that he passed away. This pretty much upset me so I decided to pack up and leave VA to clear my head cause its alot to deal with.

We head to NJ to visit my family, visit NYC to get some clothes for my furry kids and meet up with some Puff brothers. Needless to say we got official word last night that our friend passed away at 12:30am. Heading to the meetup with my wife was rough. I was depressed and didn't feel like doing anything. Running away from whats going on didn't help. But alas, I'm happy I went. I met a few guys who were awesome to hang out with. Cause of them, I cheered up a bit and now feel a bit better.

Thanks again for everything guys! And I'm bad with names and there is one guy that I can't remember his name, yet we had alot in common..lol.

Thanks Rock31, Batista30, PTPablo, Dav0 and the mystery man (LOL) for the great time!










From left to right, PTPablo, Batista30 and Rock31.









Dav0 and mystery woman...she just sat down and butt into our convo. lol. kidding..thats my wife. 









And the mystery man. Sorry I forgot your name!!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a good time.

Ray that is quite the box press your smoking! lol


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks very therapeutic! Sorry you had such a rough spot, Wilson. My condolences for the loss of your friend. It's great to see the Puff brothers stepping up and being there for you. Blessings, bro...


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a blast!!!

Sometimes that is the best way to deal with a loss! Sorry to hear about your friend!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Right on Wilson. Sorry for your loss. At times like that it is nice to be surrounded by friends and family. My Brother passed almost 2 years ago and was totally surprised by the support you get from everyone. Looks like you guys had a good time.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow that's awesome! I would love to herf with you guys someday! That's looks like a lot of fun, good to see faces with names as always! Thanks for the awesome pictures Wilson! I'm sorry to hear about your friend as well and hopefully this weekend took your mind of it a bit, we're for you though friend.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

You East Coast guys know how to do it! Looks like a fun mini herf! Great clarity and composition of photos! Sucks about your friend. I lost one many years ago when I was growing up in Southern California and it still haunts me cause of the way he went. Motorcycles ,Alcohol,Freeway underpasses, and Fire do not mix. Be happy that you get to hang out with such a great bunch!


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Nothing like some cool peeps and a cigar to cheer ya up!!!!! Sorry to hear about your loss brother!!!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Had to help a brother out...never leave one hanging in their time of need.

Many laughs and cigars were had 

Thanks for the pics Wilson!

@ Zach the Opus X LFMF was so good I tried to smoke the coffin it came in LOL.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

@Ray, I have to agree, many good laughs and smokes! When I get my WM humi, I will need to know which JR stick you gave me to try cause it was good. In the mean time, I think I'm gonna have to think about joining your contest! Seems like a good experience to go through.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, Wilson. Being around good people is always the best cure for sorrow.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Great pics, glad to see you get out and meet some BOTL! Best wishes to you buddy.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss man. Sometimes the best thing to do is get around others and enjoy the company.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like a great time!!!! Great Pics

Whats up with the straws in everyones beer?????? 
Whats going on up there.
Y'all smoking them funny cigars????


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO no one had beer...we kept it nice and dry for the day.

Jim had one Bass but that's it.

Our dreams of downing shots of Patron were shot down by the waitress LOL


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your friend Wilson. It's always a sad time when anyone loses someone close to them.

On the bright side it looks like you had a great time and I am sure you couldn't have met up with a better group of guys to cheer you up. To make things a little better and start out the week on a positive note, a little birdie told me there could be a package arriving this week. Hmmmm. Just to give ya a little something to look forward to. Take care Wilson and hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

We had a cool time and I'm glad I met some new brothers (Dav0 and WilsonRoa). You guys were great company and would easily fit in with us knuckleheads! :tease:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate it!

My wife already told me that she wants to take a day off in March so we can stick around and meetup with you guys again. She said everyone was real cool and welcoming. She's a hard person to impress and knowing she approves of everyone is awesome!

can't wait til next time.

@David, I think I fell the house trembling a bit.  I'll make sure to stand across the street when i see the bomb coming so I can see it instead of being in it.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

It would be great for you 2 to make the herf next month!
btw who is the mystery man?


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I wish I could remember his name. Thats why its a mystery to me until someone chimes in with his name. I'm horrible with names.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Peace be with you brother.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss Bro. Take it easy, time heals all wounds.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your buddy Wilson. I find it helps to talk to others. It's amazing how many of us experience the same troubles. Ray take the cigar out of the coffin.


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your friend, Wilson. Sounds like you had a good road trip, though!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> I wish I could remember his name. Thats why its a mystery to me until someone chimes in with his name. I'm horrible with names.


The mystery man's name is Nate. He is one of Ray's friends on Staten Island and occasionally shows his face on puff.  Cool guy


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Wilson really sorry to hear about your friend. glad we bought some laughs into your life when you needed them most! oh and that wife of yours, she fit right in!!! she's welcome back anytime!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks again everyone! 

@Veeral, Thanks for the name. I felt bad for not remembering. 

@Jim, Thanks, she had alot of fun. She wants to make plans to go back at the end of March..lol. Its weird cause around here, its hard for her to get along with people. Up north, she's real cool with everyone. I think its time we moved!


----------

